# Speed bump



## 123xyz

Hello everyone,

Could someone tell me what the Romanian word for "speed bump" is, referring to a ridge in a road which serves to slow down vehicles? I've found "denivelare" in the dictionary here, but the definitions that DEX provides for it don't make any specific reference to traffic. Based on them, I have concluded that "denivelare" refers to all kinds of bumps or holes that can appear on various surfaces in general (even on bones), whereas a speed bump is something quite specific. Meanwhile, the Google hits for "denivelare" that I got corroborate my supposition. So, is there any more specific term in Romanian, or do you just use "denivelare" and rely on the context to disambiguate it? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## farscape

The correct term would be: _denivelare pentru reducerea viteze_i but in common language you can also find _hop_ and _bumper_, see this link here.

f.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the response.


----------



## irinet

We call those "limitatoare de viteză", as they are designed to _limit speed _or as you've said, 'to slow down' the cars on traffic.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the additional suggestion.


----------

